# swing suspended from deck: safe?



## roofcatt213 (Nov 5, 2018)

my spouse wants to hang a swing (a wicker chair-type swing) from our 2nd-floor deck, accessible from the deck below, for use by 2 toddlers which each weigh 40#.

She got a swivel hook to attach the swing to, and it looks like it can handle the load, but I don’t know whether the deck can handle this kind of thing.

Any thoughts? Should I check out various aspects of the deck to make sure they’re sound? I’m confident the wood is in good shape but..you never know until structure is placed under stress..

Thank you!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

roofcatt213 said:


> my spouse wants to hang a swing (a wicker chair-type swing) from our 2nd-floor deck, accessible from the deck below, for use by 2 toddlers which each weigh 40#.
> 
> She got a swivel hook to attach the swing to, and it looks like it can handle the load, but I don’t know whether the deck can handle this kind of thing.
> 
> ...


 You have to find the structure (joist) above what ever the ceiling is.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Should be fine as long as it is securely mounted/bolted right into the 2x6 stud itself.


----------



## roofcatt213 (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes, the joists are all accessible and we will have no trouble mounting the mount directly into the joist, as you suggest.

I greatly appreciate the response. My wife is on a cloud imagining how fun this will be for those toddlers and who wants to destroy that dream?

And yet, I can’t help care for loved ones and to protect them from potential hazards..


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If you post a photo of the deck, showing where you want to mount it, that might help.


Your upper hook, if its threaded like a lag bolt, that would be concerning. Might be better with long shank and washer and nuts.


Consider also what is below the swing. Hopefully not pavers or concrete. Kids are sure to go off the swing a few times.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Something like this to the side of a joist center might be better with thru bolts and washers and nuts.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I suggest that you look into hangers for a Punching bag ( heavy duty), and compare your hanger method to those, and if it is comparable, go for it. 

If a 120 pound bag, can withstand being knocked around without coming un fastened your child's swing should stay, until they grow out of it. 

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd like to see it incorporate 2 joist to lessen racking twisting movement.


----------

